# Record milking of a king brown



## cagey (Apr 6, 2016)

http://www.smh.com.au/environment/a...racts-world-record-claim-20160406-gnznje.html


----------



## Snapped (Apr 6, 2016)

Impressive amount, and geez that's a healthy looking Mulga


----------



## GBWhite (Apr 7, 2016)

It's a Top End Mulga and from what I was told recently it appears it might be the only one they have got left. I heard that someone put this bloke in with a couple of females during cleaning and he was the only one that came out of it. Nice looking critter though.

Another bit of free publicity for the ARP and coincidently just in time for the school holidays. Good on them...hahaha. Looks like they've decided to steer away from the old alligator getting stolen and returned routine...hahaha.

George


----------



## Snapped (Apr 7, 2016)

Geez, poor female snakes. :shock:

And yep, you're right about that free publicity, I just found this on their website lol



> *Australia is renowned to have some of the most Deadly & Dangerous animals in the world. To fulfill the ever curious mindset of visitors, Australia Reptile Park will feature Deadly & Dangerous Live on Stage at the park in the April school holidays (9 to 25 April), educating guests on Australia’s most venomous creatures.*
> Learn about the Inland Taipan, the most venomous snake in the world, and its deadly relatives the Eastern Brown Snake, Tiger Snake and Death Adder. See on display laboratory props, which are usually only visible behind the scenes when used for milking deadly snakes as part of the Reptile Park’s venom program.


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 14, 2016)

There is other top end mulgas about.


----------



## GBWhite (Apr 14, 2016)

andynic07 said:


> There is other top end mulgas about.



Sure are.


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 14, 2016)

I spoke with Bill, this animal is a Kununurra mulga. I have a small Kununurra that is fast growing.


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Apr 15, 2016)

Awesome animal Andy!
I love mulgas, but I don't see myself getting a top end local as yet due to the huge size they get.
Will start a little smaller first hahaha

Cheers
Shaun


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 15, 2016)

I am hoping to put a couple together this year, maybe Alice locale. Fingers crossed.


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Apr 15, 2016)

Good luck mate, there much risk for the animals when pairing up for breeding?

I really like the reds like the "St George" local.
But my wife will not allow vens until I've got a dedicated room just for them, so will be in a year or so...


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 15, 2016)

I have heard stories about them eating each other but Shane Black seems to have a lot of success. I think it will be nervous at first but has to be done. I have a really nice red as well but mine is from Renmark in SA. It is best to have a good secure room with kids, I have two kids and have very strict protocols about them knocking before coming in what not.


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Apr 15, 2016)

andynic07 said:


> I have heard stories about them eating each other but Shane Black seems to have a lot of success. I think it will be nervous at first but has to be done. I have a really nice red as well but mine is from Renmark in SA. It is best to have a good secure room with kids, I have two kids and have very strict protocols about them knocking before coming in what not.


He does seem to have quite a bit of success with a lot of elapids from what I've seem him post on FB.

I think you posted a pic of it up on the Mulga post on the FB Aussie Elapids group yeah?
There were a few stunning animals show on that.

Of course, that's why we decided (I was happy to move all the pythons out into the lounge room) we'll wait till the house is ready before making that move. Will want to do it right first time to save having to re-work things down the track.


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 15, 2016)

Yeah mate it was. Here it is if there are any other red mulga fans here.


----------



## Stuart (Apr 15, 2016)

Bloody wow... Oh to have the right license...


----------



## BredliFreak (Apr 15, 2016)

Holy sht that's a stunner! How many mulgas do you keep?


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 15, 2016)

About 9 or 10 mulgas at present. I love the variation of colours among different locals. Very cool snakes indeed.


----------

